# (MS) FC Moodys Nitz "Smitty"



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

FC AFC Smitty is black and yellow factored. He is 80 lbs and good looking. He is intense and focused but is quiet and manageable at the line. Laid back in the house and great around other dogs,puppies and children. 43 AA pts with open and am wins.

Sire: FC/AFC Dominators Duke of Terrell
Dam:FC Lanes Bayou Sue MH

OFA hips good elbows normal
CERF normal
EIC clear
CNM clear

His Pedigree is here: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=21326

Owner: Bill Billups 601-479-2300
Trainer:Charlie Moody 662-617-4581


----------

